# If no eggs are collected do we get any money back?



## Playdoh (Aug 26, 2011)

Yesterday we were asked if we wanted to abandon our 1st (and possibly only) IVF cycle as I only have 2 leading follies and 2 small ones.

As this is potentially our only chance we are still continuing with TX with EC tomorrow.

We're private paying, but my Dad has fronted the money for us so I'm wondering if he'd get a partial refund if no eggs are collected?

I understand if we get eggs but none ferilize then we won't get anything back, but if we have no eggs then the embryoligist obviously doesn't have to do anything.

I'm just hoping that if we have bad news tomorrow re eggs, that perhaps we can give Dad some good news that he'll at least get a little of his money back.

Anyone have any experience?

We're at the Priory in Birmingham.

Playdoh. xx


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

Hiya hun

Unfortunately I very much doubt ud get any money back due to havin no eggs,uve still had all the drugs and they will be attemptin egg collection so technically they have still done wat they are meant to at this stage,obviously no eggs would mean no transfer so then it would be abandoned   it seems u haven't responded to the drugs so if use doin happen to go again then they should increase ur meds!!!however there is still a chance that u could get an egg!!I've also known ones who have had 20+follies and only get 1 egg and also ones who have had 2 or 3 follies and also get 1 egg so ur by no means outta the race yet!!good luck xx


----------



## Playdoh (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks for the reply Jen  

We did pay separately for the drugs and I'm pretty much on the max dose they offer so I don't think increasing my drugs is really an option.  I just figured that the embryologistswon't need paying to do their bit if we have no eggs


----------



## barbster (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi Playdoh,

My clinic does offer a partial refund if treatment is cancelled before EC, so if you decide to not go to theatre then you may be entitled, worth checking with your clinic's finance dept. 

However, you may potentially have 4 eggs so have a real good think about it all, you do still have a chance of a successful EC. 

Good luck with whatever you decide  

Barb x


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

Hey hun,I see wat u mean but if they are goin ahead with EC then then they are still doin wat they should be doin at this stage which would mean no refund,I understand wat u mean about embryoloigists not havin anythin to do after but I've seen this before and its same outcome!!if u abandoned before ec u mite get somethin back but again not all clinics do this!!xx


----------



## Daffodilly (Apr 5, 2012)

Hi Playdoh, as others have said, I doubt you'll get money back if there are no eggs. On the positive side you have 2 leading follies and two small ones so your baby may be there. I only had 3 follies the whole way through. On collection they managed to get 5 eggs as another couple had grown, and I am currently on the 2ww with 2 embies put back. Just because there aren't many follies/eggs doesn't mean no baby - quality over quantity! xx


----------



## Playdoh (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks ladies  

We're definitely going ahead with EC as you just never know do you?!  

I think I'll call the clinic's finance department anyways, just to clarify. I just know my Dad will expect them to partially refund the IVF part of the money he's stumped up, so it's an added pressure


----------



## Daisy-Chain (Aug 12, 2012)

Hi Playdoh

Your not out yet, I know someone always knows someone etc etc but really, I actually know a person (not through FF) who very nearly abandoned because she had just two follicles.  She decided to go ahead at the last minute and they retrieved two eggs.  Both fertilised but because there were only two, they just transferred them on day two and they weren't the best quality.  She now has 1 year old twins from that cycle which was also her last go!

So good luck and best wishes


----------



## Playdoh (Aug 26, 2011)

Thank you Daisy-chain  

The clinic refund for ET if no eggs are collected so my Dad will at least get a humble amount of his money back, BUT I'm clinging onto that glimmer of hope now! Twins would be perfect!



Playdoh. xx


----------



## L_ouise (Sep 23, 2010)

Oh no, sorry to read this Playdoh - I hope you're alright  

I did get a refund on my private failed fert cycle, but only a few hundred I think. I know that's a lot of money, but not really compared to what would have already been spent at that point.

Better than nothing.

My inlaws pay for our treatment so I know how awkward it feels when you don't have anything to show for their investment.

As others have said, 2 follicles is still something and if they both have an egg and both fertilise you could definitely be on your way to twins still


----------



## Playdoh (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks Louise  

It does feel like an added pressure for tx to work when someone else is paying doesn't it? 

How is your cycle going?  I hope you're having more luck this time  

Playdoh. xx


----------



## L_ouise (Sep 23, 2010)

Yeah, it is hard when someone else is paying for it because its a lot of money and they dont really understand the turmoil we put ourselves through and all the things that can go wrong or how hard it is to actually get pregnant!

I worry that they think we are doing something to cause it to go wrong and that it's all so easy because it's not our money  

Sometimes my inlaws will suggest things to improve the cycle (things they read in the mail) and I feel like they are underestimating how seriously we are taking it and how much we've put into the cycle, maybe not in money but in effort.

Well, it seems a bit daft for me to complain compared to your situation but I feel like my cycle is going crap 

It looks like I'm going to be going until Sunday before EC which would make it stim day 16 and then we might only get 7-10 eggs, which isn't very good considering we are trying AOA for the first time and they are making us go to blast. I have produced more eggs in the past so I was hoping for the same.

It just seems to be going wrong


----------



## Playdoh (Aug 26, 2011)

Awwww, I'm sorry to hear that you think your cycle is pants this time   Perhaps you're producing fewer but stronger eggs this time.  

But think of it this way - if I could still be on my way to twins with just 2 follies, just think how many you could end up with, with 7-10 eggs  

Your inlaws sound a bit like my MIL, she has tried telling me that feeding DP Heinz tomato soup every day will help  . I guess they just try to help us, in their own inlaw way!! 

Wishing you every success with your cycle Louise, lots of     and     for you to get your BFP this time.

Whenever you're feeling a little low about it, just think, you could have bloody useless ovaries like me  

Playdoh. xx


----------



## Daffodilly (Apr 5, 2012)

good luck tomorrow Playdoh, I have every confidence that you'll get a couple of good eggs there. Will keep my fingers crossed for you. x


----------



## Playdoh (Aug 26, 2011)

Thank you Lorna_H  

And good luck to you for OTD  

Playdoh. xx


----------



## Suke M (Jun 29, 2012)

*Playdoh *

It really is a question of quality not quantity. So many ladies have only two or three eggs and go on to have strong, perfect blasts for ET. Wishing you all the luck in the world xx


----------



## Playdoh (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks Suke, I'm feeling much more resigned to whatever fate has in store for us now, I think I've used up all my tears  

I'm worried because of my age and having had endometriosis all over my ovaries, so I just pray I have a wee fighter in there somewhere.

But more importantly, I see that huge congratulations are in order for you!!   So pleased for you and wishing you lots of luck for a smooth and happy 9 months  

Playdoh. xx


----------



## Suke M (Jun 29, 2012)

Thanks

I only had 3 fertilised eggs in the end of which only two survived to ET so numbers mean tosh honey! xxx


----------



## Playdoh (Aug 26, 2011)

Ha ha, thanks for that! My mantra tomorrow will be 'numbers mean tosh hunny'   xx


----------



## L_ouise (Sep 23, 2010)

Ha!

Or you could have bloody useless sperms like us 

Thanks, good luck for tomorrow xx


----------



## Playdoh (Aug 26, 2011)

I suppose we both ought to count our blessings that we only have one useless part each Louise   

Good luck


----------



## Suke M (Jun 29, 2012)

Thinking of you today *Playdoh *xx


----------



## Playdoh (Aug 26, 2011)

Thank you Suke, we got an egg!  

It's only 1, but 1 is all it takes   xx


----------



## Suke M (Jun 29, 2012)

*Playdoh *- Your body made one perfect egg and then thought.... what's the point making another as we can never beat perfection! Now rest little lady, you need to heal as much as possible before it goes back into mumma. My consultant said there is nothing wrong with a few drinks straight after EC to help you relax so who cares if it is a bit early in the day, you deserve it!


----------



## Daisy-Chain (Aug 12, 2012)

Great attitude and positivity Playdoh!  Well done and yes it only takes one!

So lots of   and   to your little one! x


----------



## babydreams09 (Oct 4, 2009)

Sorry to be jumping on this thread but just wanted to say CONGRATS to Playdoh (your inbox is full so couldn't PM you).  I'm delighted for you x


----------



## Playdoh (Aug 26, 2011)

Aww thank you Suke and Daisy-chain  

To some people one egg would feel like a disaster, but to us it feels like a miracle  

Suke, I'm definitely resting up, but I think I'll stick to a decaf tea   I react weirdly to anaesthetic, swollen numb fingers, so a drink will just make me paranoid!  

At least I don't have to worry about the money back saga now     xx


----------



## Playdoh (Aug 26, 2011)

Thank you babydreams  

I'll empty my messages, was going to pm you next


----------



## KaitsWishOnAMoonbeam (Mar 1, 2011)

Playdoh i've got everything crossed for you too hun! Come on bubble you can do it     

My future MIL said the same thing about the tomato soup, hell she even bought a couple of tins for him


----------



## Daisy-Chain (Aug 12, 2012)

Good Luck with your call today Playdoh!  Hope your precious little egg got very active over night


----------



## Playdoh (Aug 26, 2011)

Thank you ladies, unfortunately my egg got _too_ active overnight and was actually a downright slapper!! It let too many sperm fertilise it, so our journey has ended.

I need to lick my wounds while we cultivate our plan to move forward and hopefully try ICIS.

But right now I need to stop crying!! Thank you so much for all the lovely words of support and good luck to each and every one of you. xxx


----------



## Daisy-Chain (Aug 12, 2012)

Iv just seen your latest diary entry Playdoh  

I was smiling when I seen the little star had fertilised and was so sad when I continued reading.  I'm so sorry.  What a devastating thing to happen. 

Your plans for ICSI sound good and at least then, you know only one sperm will get inside that egg and fingers crossed and all the luck in the world that this will be the answer and you will get that BFP.  You can get ICSI on NHS because I have so fingers crossed they say yes and grant you a cycle  

Hope you manage to enjoy your time away with your DH despite your huge sadness right now


----------



## Suke M (Jun 29, 2012)

Oh *Playdoh*, I am heartbroken for you. Take time to come to terms with it all, but ICSI sounds perfect for you (it is not just for sperm issues). You are in my thoughts honey xx


----------



## L_ouise (Sep 23, 2010)

Aw no, I'm so gutted for you   

How awful, I'm so sorry. Take care of yourself through this hard time xx


----------



## KaitsWishOnAMoonbeam (Mar 1, 2011)

Im so sorry Playdoh


----------



## DaisyBunny (May 5, 2012)

hugme^ Hey lovely  

I tried to message you but your inbox is full. A massive hug being sent your way  

I was so sorry to read your news    How are you doing now and are you able to have a post treatment consultation or anything like that to discuss your options? I was wondering whether you would try and get tx like Zoladex injections etc. to suppress your hormones for a few months to keep the endo at bay.  I had this about ten years ago for 4 mths after a big op and it totally kept all my cysts and endo away for years. I've also seen on here ladies having more success with IVF after this sort of tx. This infertility nightmare is so horrid and expensive  plus answers to what will work best are so hard to find or know! Anyway, if you need a rant or anything then always here. Look after yourself lovely, be gentle on yourself and take time to grieve.

Take care chick

   xxxxxx


----------

